# Novak - String Quartet 2 op.35 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There are 3 three string quartets written by Vitezslav Novak. String Quartet No. 2, which is in two long movements, was composed between 1904 and 1906. The two movements are quite contrasting but lengthy. The first is a peaceful and unlikely fugue, performed as a largo with the theme taken from a Wallachian folk melody. The Fantasia, 2nd movement, is actually three movements in one, beginning with a folky allegro passionato and followed by a similarly folk-melody inspired quasi scherzo. In the final part the fugue from the first movement briefly returns. It's a movement that is busy, tense and filled with rustic Czech melodies and a quartet that is highly engaging. If you like the quartets of Dvorak and Janacek this is one you should enjoy. Not many recordings so here goes.

Not recommended

Ondricek - unfortunately the 1940 recording is diabolical so unless you like your string quartets accompanied by the sound of a sizzling pan of sausages, look elsewhere. Performance-wise the competition leaves this one out in the cold, too.

*Recommended

Kubin* - a very good performance in decent sound. The first movement is divine, boasting some glorious textures and with a really unity of string tone. I would have liked a more bustling energy and powerful approach to the 2nd movement, though.
*Janacek* (1957) - this may be mono but it's a very fine performance and the Janaceks play with a nice earthy tone. However, elsewhere, the sound is a big drawback. Louder passages are congested and there's quite a bit of background hiss. Theyre just not as powerful as the top pick in this quartet.

*Highly Recommended 

Prazak* - I only recently found out about this excellent 1984 performance (and ordered it on download only from a Czech site). Recorded in the first year of their formation, the Prazak play with a beautiful sensitivity and are delightful in the first movement. Lovely clear cello sound, especially.

*Top pick 

Smetana (1973) *- narrowly the best performance here. The Smetanas are simply majestic. In the first movement they have a searing and huge, almost orchestral, quality to their playing but the 2nd movement is even finer with a busy and hard-hitting attack that other ensembles just can't match. Slightly close sound but when the performance is this vivid I really don't mind.


----------

